# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Viễn Đông - Nha Trang

## danghung

*Địa chỉ*: 01 Trần Hưng Đạo, Nha Trang.
*Tel*: (058) 821606 - 821608
*Fax*: (058) 821912


Khách sạn Viễn Đông trực thuộc Công ty Du lịch Khánh Hòa, là một trong những khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao tại Nha Trang. Nằm trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo yên tĩnh, khách sạn cách bờ biển Nha Trang khoảng 2 phút đi bộ, cách ga xe lửa khoảng 5 phút và cách sân bay khoảng 45 phút bằng ô tô.
Khách sạn có 102 phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi cùng với các dịch vụ  cần thiết như: nhà hàng, bể bơi, sân tennis, sân vườn thoáng mát, sạch sẽ... thích hợp cho khách du lịch nghỉ dưỡng và hội nghị.

*Phòng ngủ*
- Tổng số phòng: 18
- Phòng được trang bị đủ tiêu chuẩn quốc tế
- Loại giường: 2 giường hoặc 1 giường đôi lớn.

_Tiện nghi:_
    Thẻ khóa phòng điện tử
    Két sắt điện tử trong phòng
    Điện thoại trực tiếp quốc tế (kèm điện thoại phụ trong phòng tắm)
    Bồn tắm kèm vòi hoa sen
    Điều hòa không khí tự điều khiển
    Ổ cắm điện dành cho máy cạo râu
    Máy sấy tóc
    Bàn viết
    Mini bar
    Truyền hình cáp
    Nước khoáng chai miễn phí
    Truy cập ADSL Wifi miễn phí
    Bình pha trà / café
    Ấm đun nước sôi

*Giá phòng*

- Nhận đặt phòng qua email, fax, điện thoại. 
- Thời gian trả phòng: 12:00 trưa
- Thời gian nhận phòng: 14:00
- Giá trên đã bao gồm 5% phí dịch vụ và 10% thuế GTGT
- Giá phòng đã bao gồm ăn sáng tự chọn
- Trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi (nhiều nhất là 1) không phải trả thêm tiền khi sử dụng chung giường với bố mẹ
- Phòng đặt trước được giữ đến 18:00 giờ, trừ phi có sự bảo đảm.
- Giá phòng có thể thay đổi mà không cần báo trước 
- Giảm giá cho khách ở dài hạn và khách đoàn
_Thanh toán:_
-  Nhận thanh toán các loại thẻ tín dụng VISA, MASTER, JCB, AMEX .
- Tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản trước khi trả phòng.

*Các dịch vụ khác:*
- Nhà hàng: sức chứa 700 khách. Nằm cạnh bể bơi. Chuyên phục vụ tiệc cưới, tiệc hội nghị, khách ăn theo đoàn.
- Sân tennis: gồm 2 sân, phục vụ từ  5h00am - 12h00 pm.
- Hồ bơi : sử dụng miễn phí ,  gồm :
        01 hồ lớn dành cho người lớn (sâu 2 m).
        01 hồ nhỏ dành cho trẻ em (sâu 0,8 m)
- Phòng hội nghị:
            + phòng 50 ghế :   2.000.000 đ/ngày
          + phòng 100 - 250 ghế : 2.500.000 đ/ngày.
- Bán vé tham quan các tuyến du
  lịch đảo, city tour.
- Cho thuê các loại xe.
- Dịch vụ mua vé tàu, máy bay.
- Dịch vụ đón và tiễn khách tại nhà
  ga, sân bay.
- Quầy bán hàng lưu niệm.
- Dịch vụ đổi tiền, máy rút tiền tự động (ATM).
- Dịch vụ fax, điện thoại trong nước và quốc tế.
- Dịch vụ Internet không dây sử dụng miễn phí.
- Dịch vụ giặt ủi.

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## toidi.net

Mặt tiền nhìn hoành tráng quá

----------

